# Is this jacket good for winter?



## Jani (20 Nov 2018)

Hi Everyone,
I'm planning to buy a cycling coat for winter and I found one particular jacket but I'm not sure if it's recommended for winter (the temperature can drop to zero temperatures here.)? 

Also my other question is that what should I wear underneath the jacket? 

https://www.sportsdirect.com/muddyfox-cycle-jacket-mens-636571?colcode=63657112


----------



## mjr (20 Nov 2018)

It's hard to tell. Check it over well in store. Try it on and see if it feels warm enough without being sweaty. There was a Muddyfox waterproof jacket my wife had that was good years ago, with vented back, taped zips and so on, but I think Sports Dreck sold off the remaining stock and replaced it with a cheaper one which wasn't as good. Take their "full" price with a huge bucket of salt.

Personally, I keep going back to the old hikers' layering method for winter (base layer + lumberjack-style shirt + windproof/waterproof shell) and I'm currently using a Regatta lined hiking jacket for that because it has a really good hood that turns when I turn my head. I've definitely been out in zero here and I suspect if I added a merino top just above the base layer, I could go well below zero before there's a problem (but I need better gloves before I try that - my ski gloves finally fell apart last winter). It's too bulky to lean forwards much on the road bike, but if it's that cold, I'm on a hybrid bike with studded tyres that grip to ice anyway.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2018)

Do you have a Decathlon near you? If so, I'd go and check them out as their cycling gear is very good - and reasonably priced. I have their ladies' winter cycling jacket, and it's lovely. I layer it with one of their 2warm skiing base layers, and if it's really cold, a long-sleeved running top under that. That lot will keep me going well below freezing.

The trick to staying warm in the winter is to find a windproof outer layer that *isn't* boil-in-the-bag. And good gloves and something to keep your head warm as well.

The Muddy Fox jacket you've highlighted looks more like a rain jacket.


----------



## Sharky (20 Nov 2018)

Don't like their returns policy. They only give credit notes and these are on flimsy till roll paper. Easy to lose.

So if you get home and realise it's not quite right, you have to buy something else from SD.


----------



## snorri (20 Nov 2018)

The advert makes no claims regarding breathability or waterproof qualities, also it is very thin so a loose fit would be required in order to wear a layer or two underneath in colder weather.
There is an old saying 'You get what you pay for', in this case you don't pay much.
Look elsewhere, but be prepared to pay more for a better jacket.
Edit I don't know where the digits have come from!


----------



## Slick (20 Nov 2018)

Looks like the same one I used for a couple of winter's and still have as a spare. It was good enough for me in all weather's with a single base layer, but at the price quoted it's never going to be the best. 

I suppose it depends on how long you are planning on being out and how many early morning commutes your going to do in sub zero conditions.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (20 Nov 2018)

No.


----------



## I like Skol (20 Nov 2018)

My favourite jacket for cold condition cycling is this - www.decathlon.co.uk/100-warm-cycling-jacket-black-id_8343186.html

Toasty warm and for me only needs a single layer underneath for temperatures down to freezing and even a couple of degrees below. Wind proof and also ok in light showers. I like it so much that when my first one was cut off in A&E after a big cycling injury I rushed out to buy another one before I was able to ride again.


----------



## I like Skol (20 Nov 2018)

LOL! No mention of breathability or waterproofness. I guess it will be pish poor at both? Even expensive, top quality breathable stuff can get very moist at high levels of exertion so I reckon this would be akin to wearing a heavy duty bin bag......


----------



## xzenonuk (21 Nov 2018)

the link won't work for me firefox just whines about a unsecure connection.

in cold weather even minus temps i just wear a decathlon boil in the bag water proof jacket over a t-shirt and end up having to unzip it a bit.

i do have a sports direct muddy fox jacket that i got given for a present a few years ago and in dry weather it is my preferred one as it breathes and lets air in but it has no back pocket which i find is the only downside on it.


----------



## iluvmybike (21 Nov 2018)

It is not breathable fabric so you will get very damp inside on all but the shortest rides. It is described as 'lightweight construction' so there will be no inherent warmth in it either. Better to look for a more breathable fabric so you can pop a base layer on first and that will wick sweat away from your body and through the membrane


----------



## boydj (21 Nov 2018)

The jacket is only a lightweight shell, definitely not a winter jacket. It might work, after a fashion, over a heavier softshell or similar, but better to spend a little more on something from Decathlon which can be relied on to do a job for a reasonable price.


----------



## Will Spin (22 Nov 2018)

As others have said it doesn't appear to be waterproof, if that's what you are looking for. One other thing is that if you are riding a bike with drop bars you'll probably need something with more of a "tail" at the back to avoid it pulling up and exposing your waist to the elements. I use a wind proof jersey for winter and carry a very lightweight water proof jacket which I can put on if it starts to rain (Endura race cape).


----------



## Aravis (22 Nov 2018)

I have the equivalent that they were selling three years ago, which also cost me £14. I've found it to be extremely useful. With a suitable number of thin layers underneath it comfortably sees me through the winter months of the Imperial Century a Month Challenge. Below zero is no problem - ice on the road stops me first.

It's quite possible I'm making life unnecessarily difficult for myself. My ability is extremely modest, so perhaps it's a good match. My point of comparison is the thing I had in the 1980s/90s, which came from a specialist bike shop and really did feel like working out in a greenhouse, and when I first put this one on I thought it was brilliant.

When I did a short tour earlier this year, with three good-sized zip pockets the Muddy Fox served well as a general-purpose jacket.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Nov 2018)

Whatever you are thinking of buying, have a good look at the zips. Every single one of my jackets were binned due to broken, jamming zips, well before the fabric gave up the ghost.


----------



## si_c (24 Nov 2018)

That jacket looks like it would work fine as part of an overall clothing strategy. I keep a similar jacket on hand for keeping rain or wind off my body. For warmth, a good base layer and mid layer of some kind will work well. A full sleeve merino base layer or long sleeve Roubaix base layer with a long sleeve Jersey on top will be plenty.


----------



## Truth (24 Nov 2018)

If you pedal / work hard enough you will sweat in anything..... If its a bit boil in the bag I wouldn't let it put you off too much. I had one of these jackets a few years ago and it was ok, not as good as my Endura ones I have now mind , but not as pricey either


----------



## R25 (28 Nov 2018)

Jani said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I'm planning to buy a cycling coat for winter and I found one particular jacket but I'm not sure if it's recommended for winter (the temperature can drop to zero temperatures here.)?
> 
> Also my other question is that what should I wear underneath the jacket?
> ...


*I would avoid the jacket, I had one 4 years ago and wore it 3 times, each time I was sweating as never before. I now have a Altura Night Vision, no problems at all. *


----------



## gasinayr (29 Nov 2018)

Have a look at Buffalo mountain shirts as used by mountain rescue teams
http://www.buffalosystems.co.uk/products/mountain-shirt/


----------



## byegad (29 Nov 2018)

If you're working hard on your ride you'll arrive soaked in sweat. If you pootle and wear wicking layers it'll be OK over a shortish commute. I used to do 16 miles each way, there was mostly down hill, back was always a slog and the jacket you're looking at would be barely adequate on my out run, but totally useless on my way home.


----------



## Truth (29 Nov 2018)

You agree with me then Byegad , I know there are jackets that are a lot better than others breathability wise but surely staying dry when pedalling hard is impossible.....


----------



## Sniper68 (7 Jan 2019)

My son(11) has the junior version of that Jacket and it's OK at best.Not particularly breathable and only showerproof at best.Then again at less than £20 I wouldn't expect much more from it.


----------



## DRM (8 Jan 2019)

Avoid it like the plague, I made the mistake of getting one when I first started cycling, it’s definitely the boil in the bag type, just nylon with no inner, if your after value have a look at Planet X or Decathlon, your local Aldi may even have some jackets leftover from their last promotion


----------



## uphillstruggler (8 Jan 2019)

the op hasn't been back since posting the original question - perhaps he bought the muddy fox jacket and boiled to death, although lets hope not


----------



## NorthernSky (4 Feb 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> the op hasn't been back since posting the original question - perhaps he bought the muddy fox jacket and boiled to death, although lets hope not



 yeah was looking for a response from them


----------



## carlyboo (24 Jul 2019)

I've tried this jacket out and it lives upto expectation great for visibility in the winter keeps you warm wind resistant just a good all round winter jacket. It is a bit pricey but not as high as some of the more expensive brands. well worth the money in my eyes has worked a treat the past couple of winters and still going strong  https://www.lusso.bike/collections/mens-jackets/products/aqua-extreme-jacket-v2 Gets bloody grim does the weather in manchester


----------



## RoadRider400 (24 Jul 2019)

I would want something breathable if going more than a few miles.


----------



## Truth (24 Jul 2019)

Is any jacket really breathable though , I often wonder? Never been able to afford anything too expensive so I guess I will never know.....


----------



## furball (25 Jul 2019)

Be aware that even if others bought something similar years ago and they say it has served them well, the chances are what appears to be the same thing today is very likely made differently. Retailers are always looking to get their products manufactured for less. 
Quality of workmanship and materials are likely to have declined.


----------



## iluvmybike (25 Jul 2019)

Truth said:


> Is any jacket really breathable though , I often wonder? Never been able to afford anything too expensive so I guess I will never know.....


Yes, Paramo jackets are definitely so - but you pay a price - breathability doesn't come cheap


----------



## All uphill (25 Jul 2019)

I'd rather have really good cycling clothes and an old, well maintained, simple bike than a great bike and clothes that are uncomfortable.

The clothing doesn't have to be hugely expensive, but does have to be light and breathable.


----------

